# ενέχω κινδύνους = involve risks, carry risks, entail risks



## Ambrose (Oct 31, 2008)

"...ειδικά μέτρα για εργασίες που ενέχουν ειδικούς κινδύνους."

To Magenta δίνει involve. Άλλες ιδέες ή προτάσεις υπάρχουν;

Contain?


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

hold, contain, encompass?


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2008)

Μπορώ να σκεφτώ κι άλλα (π.χ entail), αλλά το involve μού αρέσει περισσότερο απ' όλα.


----------



## jglenis (Oct 31, 2008)

Κι εγώ νομίζω πως το involve είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή σε αυτή την πρόταση.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 31, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ. Καλό βράδυ.


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 1, 2008)

Εμφανίζομαι με σημαντική καθυστέρηση. Γιατί όχι carry?


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 1, 2008)

Είναι πολύ ωραία και σωστά όλα αυτά, αλλά εμένα εξακολουθεί να μου λείπει το εν-έχω, δηλ. κρύβω, εμπεριέχω... Μάλλον παραείμαι τελειομανής.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2008)

Αν και αυτό που ζητάς δεν αποτελεί ζητούμενο της μετάφρασης, το _holds_ risks θα ήταν κοντά σ' αυτό που ζητάς (και το λέω μόνο με την έννοια ότι, όταν κοιτάς στο αρχαίο _ενέχω_ στο LSJ, γράφει «hold or keep fast within»). Δεν είναι ωστόσο το πιο συνηθισμένο. Το αστείο είναι ότι το πιο συνηθισμένο, το involve, έχει σαν πρώτη σημασία στο OED:
To enfold, envelop, entangle, include.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 1, 2008)

Απαραίτητο για τη μετάφραση τη συγκεκριμένη (τεχνικό κείμενο) ίσως να μην είναι. Γενικά για τη μετάφραση θεωρώ ότι είναι, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Αν μπορώ να κρατήσω την απόχρωση και την συμπαραδήλωση θα το κάνω. Τώρα, μία από τις σημασίες του involve (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως δεν είναι στο ίδιο register με το ενέχω) είναι το "περιλαμβάνει", αλλά είναι επίσης και το "συνεπάγεται" και γι' αυτό δεν το θεωρώ την ιδανική λύση για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε πήγαινα προς κάτι τόσο clear cut όσο το contain, το οποίο είναι μεν δοκιμότατο, αλλά ίσως όχι το καταλληλότερο για τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως. :)


----------

